# Nute Advice



## halftoke (May 12, 2006)

Hiya Grow Gurus;

HalfToke has decided to try his hand at this newfangled hydroponic stuff. I/m going to build a drip irrigation tray for the mothers and clones and use ebb & flow for flowering.

My question is does anybody have a suggestion as to what nutes to use and where to get them? I did some searching around and all I managed to do was get confused. And I wasn't smokin or nuthin. I swear.

TIA


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

halftoke said:
			
		

> decided to try his hand at this newfangled hydroponic stuff. I/m going to build a drip irrigation tray for the mothers and clones and use ebb & flow for flowering.
> 
> My question is does anybody have a suggestion as to what nutes to use and where to get them?


Well welcome to the world of hydroponic growing.

I use the three part General Hydroponics "Flora" Nutrients. They have a choice of regular "Micro" nutes or "Hard Water" that will save you some hassles if your water is very hard. It will adjust the pH for you some.


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

Any compleat hydroponic nutrient will do, even the cheaper powder hydroponic nutrients will work well. I would recommend one of the following 3 Hydroponic nutrients; BC Technaflora, Ionic or as mentioned GH Flora Nova series. You can find them at your local hydro shop and on-line. Quality hydroponic ferts are semi expensive but worth every penny.

BC Technaflora is IMO the best nutrient I have used to date www.technaflora.com

A good powder nutrient I use is called Hydroponic Special (Tomato Formula) 5-11-26 www.alabamahydroponics.com $11.00us.

In short use a compleat nutrient and remember less is more. pH adjusting and pH/EC monitoring is needed however most nutrients are pH buffered already and all ways have mixing charts for strength. 

I would also advise not trying any organic nutrients other then maybe a B-1 additive in any hydroponic system.

Have and good luck with your 1st hydro grow. I have trouble with the my first 2 hydroponic grows but it's was all up hill after that. Don't give up Temp's are key to a successful hydro grow


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 12, 2006)

I have been using the general hydro. "flora-nova", it's a simple and really concentrated one-part, real good for beginners.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2006)

Stuey said:
			
		

> I have trouble with the my first 2 hydroponic grows...


Hahahaha, you should have seen my lame ass first hydro grow! I didn't have a clue what I was doing, having only planted outdoors until then of course. I cut my lights back to 20 hours a day and the damn things wouldn't flower. You ought to have seen em tho! The suckers were tied over at 6 feet and grew another 4 feet and just got a few really lame flowers on them. Hahahahaha. When I think back on that one, I wish I'd been in here first!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 12, 2006)

LOL stoney, I can relate. My first one was like 6 plants under two of those incandescent "plant lights". I let it go forever and got like 6 grams of immature buds from it.


----------



## halftoke (May 16, 2006)

a thousand thanks for all the advice. Now on to the next question:

Knowing HPS lights are the thing for flowering, and knowing my cash flow _*seriously sucks*_, can anybody suggest the "next best thing" for lights?

I am going to use mylar on the inside of the cabinet/closet/whatever to distribute light around the plant. I don't see myself trying to flower more than one or two plants at a time.

TIA,
~halftoke


----------

